
Show HN: Kubernetes-in-Docker – Like dind but with Kubernetes, for CI testing. - nhoughto
https://github.com/bsycorp/kind
======
nhoughto
Interested to hear any detail people have about whether privileged containers
work with their CI tool of choice. Seems like docker-in-docker (dind) is
allowed by some SaaS CI tools so people can build their images? Bit hit and
miss though.

